# An Exhortation to Thanksgiving



## dannyhyde (Nov 25, 2009)

As we approach Thanksgiving Day here in the U.S., let me offer this Exhortation to Thanksgiving that I read every year at the beginning of our service of prayer:

Dearly beloved, we have gathered together on this day of thanksgiving. Although our civil government has set aside this day as a National Thanksgiving Day, the roots of services of prayer and thanksgiving are as old as the Reformation itself. Our Reformed, Protestant forefathers set aside days of celebration, thanksgiving, prayer, and reflection upon the goodness of God to us. As the Westminster Confession of Faith says, “…thanksgivings upon special occasions… are, in their several times and seasons, to be used in an holy and religious manner.” (21.5). This morning we follow that venerable tradition in order “to render thanks for the great benefits that we have received at [the Lord’s hands], to set forth his most worthy praise, to hear his most holy Word, and to ask those things which are requisite and necessary, as well for the body as the soul. Wherefore I pray and beseech you, as many as are here present, to accompany me with a pure heart, and humble voice, unto the throne of heavenly grace” (Book of Common Prayer, 1552):​
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

